# Snuggle



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Snuggle was my neighbor's dog... She lived right across from us, her and Dutch were both 15, and Snuggle left this January... They would sit on their porches with a view of each other, and just _*woof*_ at each other every now and then. We all just said they were two gossiping old ladies. They certainly did not like each other... Snuggle was quite the protector, she would let nobody in her house uninvited. She looked like a Great pyrenees mix. 
She just deteriorated with age and they did her the kindness of not making her struggle to stand or fall painfully anymore. She never really liked me, but she DID let me pet her without biting once haha... 

I think Dutch just wanted to beat her at that, she died so soon after her... Such old women... Now you're both young, and there are no fences to keep you apart in Heaven, no more pain. 

So,
R.I.P Snuggle.


----------

